# Information on remodeling modular homes?



## Commune (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find it? Any searches I've done on the internet just take me to modular home sites that actually push modular homes. The house has a stick built roof and sits on a block foundation. Just wondering if there's any info of other people completely gutting them and turning them into open floor plan homes. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

Just courious as to the concern that the home is a modular. 

Unless the origional design of the roof was set up for an open floor plan, you will need to make accomodations for that regardless of the house being a modular or not. 

However. If you've never had the pleasure of taking a modular apart, prepare youself and your crew for a long battle.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

If it has a stick built roof it could be a panelized home and not a modular which usually have a hinged type of roof system which is lifted once the boxes are set.
Joe


----------



## john haddad (Nov 11, 2006)

*Remodeling with clear spans.*

If you are going to remove a wall to combine two rooms transversing the marriage wall, expect to use some microlam and have a dropped header between the rooms.

If the rooms you are combining are in the same box, most likely the wall is not load bearing.

Do you know who built the modular home? There should be a seal located in the home with the name of the manufacture. All modular homes also come with as built plans - this should help as well.

I did a speaking engagement with building inspectors in upstate NY once. I always started out my speech with asking "What is your thoughts on modular homes?" Usually I would recieve negative comments backed by misinformation. On this instance I had only one naysayer on modulars. An older gentlemen around 65 who blurted out - I hate modulars - dya ever try to remodel one......they are impossible to tear a part to remodel.

The key to modular homes is the design and planning stage. This is when future thoughts need to come into play such as combining rooms. arty:


----------



## gerryalton (Nov 11, 2010)

How do you change the window sizes in a modular building? I had hoped to replace the single-pane for double-pane, but find that the dimensions aren't standard sizes. What would be the best way to change the size or would it be less expensive to just go with buying custom size windows?


----------



## john haddad (Nov 11, 2006)

*Window Sizes*

Most modular homes use standard window sizes: 24210, 3048 and 2852s for the windows. Are you sure it is a modular home and not a trailer home or wobbly box?


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Commune said:


> Anyone know where I can find it? Any searches I've done on the internet just take me to modular home sites that actually push modular homes. The house has a stick built roof and sits on a block foundation. Just wondering if there's any info of other people completely gutting them and turning them into open floor plan homes.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


They are built different than stick framing. You have to contact the company that built yours.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> They are built different than stick framing. You have to contact the company that built yours.


Joe:

The thread is 5 years old.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

Warren said:


> Joe:
> 
> The thread is 5 years old.


Holy Sh!t!! I'm a Pineapple...........


----------

